# Icharger 306b help!



## tsnowman (Jan 20, 2009)

Charging a single cell pack and the charger says it's done at 4.20 volts but as soon as I check it with my volt meter it's only at 4.16. Progressive rc was absolutely no help with this. Please any suggestions would be tremendously appreciated!


----------



## beachbum2007 (Feb 10, 2003)

I have had several of them and they were all like that. If you set the end voltage at 4.25 or 4.26 it should come out around 4.21 or 4.22 on a digital voltmeter. Once its set you dont have to go back again and do anything else. Hope that helps, beach


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Not sure about the 306, but on the 4010 there's an advanced charge menu item called "keep charging after done". This seems to add a few minutes of trickle charge after the main charge is complete & will maintain your battery at the original charge cutoff setting.

Denney


----------



## RC300 (Apr 3, 2002)

You need the balance leads hooked up also, even on 1 cell lipo. The main screen voltage display is way off too. With balance leads you can go to another screen to see actual voltage.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

Can you make a lead from a 2s balance plug and just use neg and pos to each one and doesit go in the 2s balance port on charger??? Stupid question i know i just ordered one and wanna make sure i can make a lead before it gets here...


----------



## RC300 (Apr 3, 2002)

Everyone seems to be using the 6cell balance port on the charger. Don't know why...I just used the harness it came with, took out the extra leads, switched the pos and neg leads to where they have to go and soldered on some extra length to reach the plugs going to the battery. TQ WIRE makes a great harness if you want to check it out or make your own.
Go to NEW CHARGING TECHNOLOGY by Todd Putnam at the product support thread here on HT, post 65 has a good picture of how to wire your balance leads. Without the balance leads the indicated voltage is all over the place. Read the manual online or print it off before you get charger and it will tell you how to get to balance leads voltage screen when charging. Hope this helps, always feel free to ask me, will answer what I can.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sweet, looks good, helped out, cant wait to get it in the mail in the next day or so!!!


----------

